
Show HN: Play Rock-Paper-Scissors Against a Neural Network - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/jokenpo
======
atum47
On my path to improve myself and learn more about machine learning and where
it could be applied, I came up with this idea: to feed the neural network
during execution time.

On the firsts round, it plays randomly. After 3 rounds gathering information
about the player it starts making predictions of next move.

~~~
cyborgx7
Very interesting. I once learned some basic statistics about how most people
play rock-paper-scissors, and can now pretty reliably win most best of 3 games
I play.

I had to unlearn all of that strategy for this, instead trying to guesstimate
the statistical model of my playstyle it had developed and subvert it.

The computer and I actually stayed pretty close together in terms of points,
eventhough the computer was slightly ahead of me. The number of ties was only
a third of the other 2 point values, which tells me it isn't just randomness.

~~~
atum47
If you start with a pattern and then change later on the game, it might take a
while for the nn to catch up, but it'll eventually.

